# BP Fluoro Wind-Ons......



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

dunno if they're any good but they're on sale......

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_8586____SearchResults


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

They are nice. We can also make custom wind ons and shock leaders to you specification.


Tom


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

tom - whatd i tell you on friday


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

dunno whatchoo told tom on friday but they now have the mono wind-ons in the clearance section online too

i picked up a couple cuz i don't have any clear 500# mono but i'm having too much fun making my own wind-ons now...... but for 200# wind-ons and smaller going for less than 10 buck$ that'd make for some pretty cheap spares IMO

i know their 80# fluoro stood up to triple digit YFT just fine :rybka:


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> dunno if they're any good but they're on sale......
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_8586____SearchResults


Did you read the review at the bottom of that link? I don't think that guy was very happy :spineyes:.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

scubaru said:


> Did you read the review at the bottom of that link?


no

did you read the reviews of the mono wind-ons?....... i didn't

check them out and report back if you find out if anything's been said of any real value.......


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, at first I thought you meant British Petroleum - and it is true that nearly all fishing line is made from refinery goodies.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Swells said:


> Oh, at first I thought you meant British Petroleum - and it is true that nearly all fishing line is made from refinery goodies.


I was think'n the same thing Sami wit this oil business happ'n

 ​
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={ECC8910F-8E50-11DE-89ED-001320BCB043**


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Just my thoughts about wind ons. When on the water I need to be able to retie quickly when cut; and if adding mono or flouro, I need to do it fast when the bite is on.
I haven't purchased any wind ons and don't plan to use them for bottom fishing in the future as I have 2 connections that always work for me.
I use a PR knot when tieing at home and if cut short on the water I add leader with a Red Phillips knot.
Why spend the dollars for a wind on leader?
Maybe I am missing something and should be enlightened.
Do tell.........


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

barefootin said:


> Why spend the dollars for a wind on leader?
> Maybe I am missing something and should be enlightened.
> Do tell.........


On 99% of the fish people catch it may not matter. But on the 1% of trophy fish that you catch, the extra gaurantee of strength matters a lot when you look back at the success of the year overall.

Does one or two fish make a difference? Yep, sometimes they do.

I have said this before, but there is not a knot that can be tied that is stronger than a windon. Its taken the tuna guys a while to come around, but they are there now.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

if they are anything like everthing else Bass Pro makes buyer beware!

Basil Pappas at bhptackle.com is the man to go to for windons and topshots.


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

i've gotten some windons from m c tackle and never had any problems with them ,like to keep as much of my $ in texas as possible


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> On 99% of the fish people catch it may not matter. But on the 1% of trophy fish that you catch, the extra gaurantee of strength matters a lot when you look back at the success of the year overall.
> 
> Does one or two fish make a difference? Yep, sometimes they do.
> 
> I have said this before, but there is not a knot that can be tied that is stronger than a windon. Its taken the tuna guys a while to come around, but they are there now.


I respect your opinion Jim, and I guess I was just considering bottom diggin for snaps & groups. I figure the PR to be a 100% knot and the RP to be a 60%. If I need to add a new leader to a bottom rig, I just increase the # test on the leader for the RP.
Quick & done.
I just have not lost a leader at the connection with either knot for bottom fishin, yet........
I use Daiwa Braid to fluoro.


----------

